# Aeropress under extracting



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Every brew I make with my aeropress tastes sour, could this be because I'm grinding my coffee too course?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Most likely, try grind finer, using hotter water, increasing steep time. All these things will increase extraction, start with grinding finer first though as this is probably the problem.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

They like quite a fine grind and leave it alone to brew, at least two minutes and preferably four. What coffee are you using?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Aeropress fine grind + 50 minute steep = a really hard to beat cup of filter.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

You have more patience than me!


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm using Pact coffee 'Nyarusiza Kamegeli' also I'm grinding using my Krups GVX 231


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> I'm using Pact coffee 'Nyarusiza Kamegeli' also I'm grinding using my Krups GVX 231


Grind finer and report back.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

You can try Tim Wendelboe's method, the extra stir helps with extraction:






You can get quite good extraction using this method, but if your grinder makes a lot of fines they can tend to get in the cup and make the brew bitter.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Several different methods discussed in really practical way here: https://handground.com/grind/66-recipes-for-amazing-aeropress-coffee


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

the_partisan said:


> You can try Tim Wendelboe's method, the extra stir helps with extraction:


I think TIm Wendelboe videos are a really good start point for all brewing methods and this one is no exception.

Also, if you're not already using just boiled water, rather than the 80-85 degrees suggested in the instructions that ship with the AP, try that first as you'll almost certainly cure the sourness if you've been brewing using lower temperatures.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on the roast level of the beans. Light roasts are usually better at high temperatures (just off boil) whilst darker roasts can be better lower.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Use water just off the boil. Steep longer. Grind finer. That order.


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Finer grind!


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Also should add I'm using 20g of coffee. Would using more or less coffee help?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Diggy87 said:


> Also should add I'm using 20g of coffee. Would using more or less coffee help?


20g is quite a lot, no surprise you're underextracting. Try 12g coffee to 200g water.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah aerpress recipes like areholes, everyone has one...

With short steeps you looking at hitting the small target of prehump sweetness that exists before sourness of under extractions.

Most people buy an areopress for a quick tasty coffee, so while long steeps are by far the sweetests they don't really fit why people bought one in the first place.

Forget about couching it as under or over extracted cozy if you are using a short steep it will more than likely be nominally under extracted ( under 18 precent ey) it doesn't mean it won't be tasty...

I've had some dammit fine tasty areopresses made at coffee events by roasters with short steeps.

Anyway, grind finer...


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah aerpress recipes like areholes, everyone has one...
> 
> With short steeps you looking at hitting the small target of prehump sweetness that exists before sourness of under extractions.
> 
> ...


a short steep is exactly what I'm looking for when using the aeropress at work. So far all I can get is a sour tasting coffee. I've tried finer grind, more water less water and less coffee. I'm struggling with this one


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Diggy87 said:


> a short steep is exactly what I'm looking for when using the aeropress at work. So far all I can get is a sour tasting coffee. I've tried finer grind, more water less water and less coffee. I'm struggling with this one


How much water are you using?

Have you got access to another grinder as a sanity check?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Diggy87 said:


> a short steep is exactly what I'm looking for when using the aeropress at work. So far all I can get is a sour tasting coffee. I've tried finer grind, more water less water and less coffee. I'm struggling with this one


What's the coffee? Notes?

How about a recipe like this used in a cafe for a short steep.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/175107719-how-we-use-the-aeropress


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you try Tim Wendelboe's recipe I posted earlier? You shouldn't have problem hitting at least 19% extraction stirring at the beginning and then again at the end.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

the_partisan said:


> Did you try Tim Wendelboe's recipe I posted earlier? You shouldn't have problem hitting at least 19% extraction stirring at the beginning and then again at the end.


Yes but I'm not entirely convinced I'm getting my grind right. My Rhinowares hand grinder seems far too course and I think the krups is too fine, maybe I need to tweak the krups until I get it right


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the coffee? Notes?
> 
> How about a recipe like this used in a cafe for a short steep.
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/175107719-how-we-use-the-aeropress


blackcurrant and stem ginger apparently.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Diggy87 said:


> Yes but I'm not entirely convinced I'm getting my grind right. My Rhinowares hand grinder seems far too course and I think the krups is too fine, maybe I need to tweak the krups until I get it right


Your Rhino should go fine enough. If you suspect it doesn't, steep longer, or let the brew drain under gravity for a bit before plunging.


----------

